# Favoris



## erwann67 (23 Septembre 2006)

Salut à tous

J'ai deux questions :

1 ) Comment faire pour enregistrer des Favoris avec Safari comme 
avec internet explorer ?

2 ) Question bête : comment faire pour savoir combien de mémoire 
il reste sur le Macboook ( base : 60 Go ) ?

Merci


----------



## chandler_jf (23 Septembre 2006)

erwann67 a dit:


> Salut à tous
> 
> J'ai deux questions :
> 
> ...



Salut, 

1°- le + à gauche de la barre d'adresses dans Safari. Pour info sur Mac on parle de Signet et pas de Favoris.

2°- Tu fais un Pomme + I sur l'icône de ton DD


----------



## Anonyme (23 Septembre 2006)

Sinon pour la question deux il existe un bon petit widget ici qui te donne pas mal d'infos(dont la m&#233;moire du disque dur)


----------



## flotow (23 Septembre 2006)

Salut à tous
Salut!!


J'ai deux questions :
Vas y 

1 ) Comment faire pour enregistrer des Favoris avec Safari comme 
avec internet explorer ?
Comme l'a dit chandler_jf, ce sont des signets sous safari!, tu as le +, ou bien Apple+D, ou bien, le faire glisser dans ta barre de signet en cliquant sur l'icone du site.
aller voir les signets, alt+apple+B

2 ) Question bête : comment faire pour savoir combien de mémoire 
il reste sur le Macboook ( base : 60 Go ) ?
C'est pas de la memoire, mais de l'espace disque.
Tu as le Pomme+I sur le HDD, ou bien, le moniteur d'activité, ou tu auras aussi des infos sur ta memoire !

Merci
De rien  :rateau:


----------



## loustic (23 Septembre 2006)

En ouvrant une fen&#234;tre du Finder, sur la barre d'&#233;tat en bas s'affiche l'espace disponible sur le DD


----------

